# Pain while in heat?



## CameoStone5 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can mares at their WORST heat cycle maybe have some pain, and may not want riders on their backs? because my 13 y.o QH mare recently pulled a bucking fit while my mom rode her. 

i dont know whats wrong.. do you think maybe shes in pain?????

is it possible that mares can be in pain and not want riders on them?????


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

mares mares mares...They are so tempamentol #spelling#, coming into season (heat) its just part of being a mare. Some mares can act differentally when in Season, don't worry they are just moody.... :roll:


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Actually, there are ovarian cysts and other medical issues that can lead to abnormal behavior when in heat (aggression, stallion-like behavior, etc) and pain. So, if your mare has started showing signs of a problem during heat then it would be a good idea to have your vet perform a repro exam to see if there is a medical reason for it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know some mares have sensitive backs while in heat. Some you won't even notice it's in heat.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, mares can be in pain. They can have cramps just like women although this is not super common. Mostly they have ovarian pain, up high on the back toward the rump (high on the flank). You can press your hand there and watch them flench (ear pinning, dancing, moving away from you, tail swishing.) Doesn't happen with every cycle, and usually lasts only 1 or 2 days. They can be ridden, they can learn to work past the pain. I prefer not to ride when they are sore, or in pain. 

Christy will get very sore on her first day, it's a little better on day 2, and usually fine by day 3. Once in a while she doesn't get sore, but most of the time she does. She also tends to be very testy.  :? I don't ride her on day 1 unless she has no symptoms. Just my preference. 

My vet gave me the above info. He also suggested that if she is in pain or sore for more than 2 days I should have her ovaries ultrasounded as she might have a cyst. So far, she is fine on day 3.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:? mmmm i still think it is a moody problem. Its a fine persentage that she has those problems... very uncommon-but possible. IK dunno, i really do believe it is just a moody problem, by reading other posts......
:wink:


----------

